# http://www.jeffspeakman.com/



## cdhall (Jun 12, 2003)

http://www.jeffspeakman.com/

They finally have a page up.
I posted in Dec/Jan that he told us this site was coming.
I think he said he will be selling videos and merchandise here.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jun 12, 2003)

It came up as under construction. At least for me but thanks I'll keep checking it out.


----------



## tonbo (Jun 12, 2003)

As far as I know, that site has been up and "under construction" for some time.  I thought that there was another page with his info up, but now it looks like it is gone.

There is always the info at AKKS Kenpo  .  That has some info on Mr. Speakman, including a film history and timeline.

I'll keep my eyes out too, if you're interested.

Peace--


----------



## cdhall (Jun 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tonbo _
> *As far as I know, that site has been up and "under construction" for some time. *



I have been checking this URL since Jan/Feb.
It used to be an "Under Construction" page from the Registrar it looked like, but now there is a photo of Mr. Speakman so apparently someone is working on it now.  

That is what I meant.  If you don't see the photo of Mr. Speakman try clearing your cache.  

I will post here when they put up something else if someone else has not done so already.

:asian:


----------



## in2sound (Jun 19, 2003)

Mr. Speakman's site is up and running.  I am the web admin for Mr. Speakman.  Please keep checking the site as I will keep updating it and making it better.  There is also a message board there.


----------



## ProfessorKenpo (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by in2sound _
> *Mr. Speakman's site is up and running.  I am the web admin for Mr. Speakman.  Please keep checking the site as I will keep updating it and making it better.  There is also a message board there. *




I see quite a bit is left out about who he trained with on his bio, why is that?

Have a great Kenpo day

Clyde


----------



## c2kenpo (Jun 19, 2003)

Good start fast layout. I like it. Hope to see more later but off to Vegas for Kenpo Camp.

Journey well.

Dave Gunzburg


----------



## cdhall (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by c2kenpo _
> *Good start fast layout. I like it. Hope to see more later but off to Vegas for Kenpo Camp.
> 
> Journey well.
> ...



I'll keep checking it.

Are his schools that are  listed not also AKKS Schools?

One of them seems to be run by an old classmate of mine.  I wondered what happened to him.

Thanks.


----------



## in2sound (Jun 19, 2003)

The website is going to go through a lot of development.  The information that is currently there is what Mr. Speakman has given me thus far.  I am going to get together with him when he gets back from camp.

In the future, there will be training videos, an online interactive community, live lessons and so on...

This all is going to take some time to develop.  So keep checking.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by in2sound _
> *The website is going to go through a lot of development.  The information that is currently there is what Mr. Speakman has given me thus far.  I am going to get together with him when he gets back from camp.
> 
> In the future, there will be training videos, an online interactive community, live lessons and so on...
> ...



Please keep us informed!:asian:  Also, good job.


----------



## c2kenpo (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cdhall _
> *I'll keep checking it.
> 
> Are his schools that are  listed not also AKKS Schools?
> ...



Doug, You are correct. I'll see you guys when I get back pics and stuff too.

Dave Gunzburg


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jun 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ProfessorKenpo _
> *I see quite a bit is left out about who he trained with on his bio, why is that?
> 
> Have a great Kenpo day
> ...


Man, you took some hits for that comment on the sight. I actualy felt sorry for you. I agree with you though. Why mention the other people at all unless you are going to name them; It just kinda leaves us wondering doesn't it? I suppose I could ask my instructor who else was there but I'm sure that will be about the last thing on my mind the next time I see him.
Sean


----------



## Dun Ringill (Jun 20, 2003)

Yeah Clyde really got hit pretty hard, even Wes Idol turned on him.  What's up with that?  I thought they were pretty close friends.


----------



## ProfessorKenpo (Jun 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dun Ringill _
> *Yeah Clyde really got hit pretty hard, even Wes Idol turned on him.  What's up with that?  I thought they were pretty close friends. *



Wes has  my home phone number and knows when he can get ahold of me.    Had he been perturbed about my statements he would have called, I'm sure of it, he wouldn't have posted a silly message on the board, he's got bigger balls than that.    Besides, he knows what went down, we were all around in that time frame.    I trained with Jeff at the West LA studio many years ago when I was working with Vic, I believe it was 1988-89 and Jeff was a pretty cool guy then, and moved well.   Wes' instructor, Bryan Hawkins, along with Jeff formed the UKS many years ago and Jeff even opened a studio about 15 miles from mine, problem was, he was hardly there.   Jim Diggs ran the studio until it closed about 2 years, if that, later, but I went over as often as I could to spar and run techniques with those guys.     Jim still has a functioning studio in Victorville, but  under the UKS banner, not the AKKS or with Speakman,  and of course Bryan has his own studio in LA.    

Before you comment on what I'm saying you should probably figure I know what went on, Wes and I were both around in those days.

Have a great Kenpo day

Clyde


----------



## Dun Ringill (Jun 20, 2003)

First of all Clyde, I don't figure you know anything.  That way I won't be surprised when you meet my expectations.  I don't give a damn about you or Speakman or Wes Idol, I was merely just making conversation.  So save your threatening attitudes for the Kenponet, you do nothing but bore me.


----------



## ProfessorKenpo (Jun 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dun Ringill _
> *First of all Clyde, I don't figure you know anything.  That way I won't be surprised when you meet my expectations.  I don't give a damn about you or Speakman or Wes Idol, I was merely just making conversation.  So save your threatening attitudes for the Kenponet, you do nothing but bore me. *



Threatening, that's not even close.    Making conversation, I don't thinks so.    If I do nothing but bore you, why do you even comment on what I have to say, hmmm, does the sphincter muscle ring a bell?   Guys like you are as common as sand on a beach, and most don't have a clue, and though I'm not on your list as a favorite, you wouldn't come close to the standard I hold, I'll put money on it.    

Clyde


----------



## jeffkyle (Jun 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dun Ringill _
> *First of all Clyde, I don't figure you know anything.  That way I won't be surprised when you meet my expectations.  I don't give a damn about you or Speakman or Wes Idol, I was merely just making conversation.  So save your threatening attitudes for the Kenponet, you do nothing but bore me. *



I didn't notice any threatening from Clyde.  Maybe it is just me....:shrug:


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jun 20, 2003)

Mod. Note. 
Please, keep the conversation polite and respectful.   Please try to respect each other and be friendly. 
Tshadowchaser
-MT Moderator-


----------



## Dun Ringill (Jun 21, 2003)

Clyde, 

I'm sure you are really good at karate, personally I've never heard of you until I started to read the kenponet.  My only point was that Wes Idol really was upset at you on the jeff speakman website.  Whatever is between you and Wes is between you and Wes.  I really don't care.  But if you have a problem with a posting maybe you should take it up with him.  I've noticed that lately you seem to have a problem with Jeff Speakman, whatever, that's between you and him also.  So there's no reason to be upset or hostile towards me when it is Wes Idol that you should speak to.  And as far as meeting your standards the only standards I seem to see on these kinds of forum is polite conduct and proper spelling.  If I don't meet these then I'm really sorry.  I hope that in the future we can be friends and I do validate and acknowledge  your worth as a contributor to the kenponet, martialtalk and jeff speakman forums.  Maybe I will see you at the Homecoming in pasadena (I will be teaching).


----------



## RCastillo (Jun 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cdhall _
> *http://www.jeffspeakman.com/
> 
> They finally have a page up.
> ...



Checking on his bio, it says he has the largest Kenpo organization in the world?


----------



## RCastillo (Jun 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *It came up as under construction. At least for me but thanks I'll keep checking it out. *



No, you don't have time to be checking anything out. If George Foreman is gonna be making a comack at the age of 55 like he says he is, then I'm next, and gunning for your title! So keep practicing


----------



## ProfessorKenpo (Jun 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dun Ringill _
> *Clyde,
> 
> I'm sure you are really good at karate, personally I've never heard of you until I started to read the kenponet.  My only point was that Wes Idol really was upset at you on the jeff speakman website.  Whatever is between you and Wes is between you and Wes.  I really don't care.  But if you have a problem with a posting maybe you should take it up with him.  I've noticed that lately you seem to have a problem with Jeff Speakman, whatever, that's between you and him also.  So there's no reason to be upset or hostile towards me when it is Wes Idol that you should speak to.  And as far as meeting your standards the only standards I seem to see on these kinds of forum is polite conduct and proper spelling.  If I don't meet these then I'm really sorry.  I hope that in the future we can be friends and I do validate and acknowledge  your worth as a contributor to the kenponet, martialtalk and jeff speakman forums.  Maybe I will see you at the Homecoming in pasadena (I will be teaching). *



The person that posted wasn't Wes Idol, I will almost guarantee that, Wes is a much better man.     Yes, I'll be at the Homecoming on Friday nite, though I won't be teaching or going to the seminars, but I look forward to seeing you there for some face time, please introduce yourself as I haven't a clue what you look like.

Have a great Kenpo day

Clyde


----------



## Dun Ringill (Jun 21, 2003)

I guarantee that you know me.


----------



## Dun Ringill (Jun 21, 2003)

What the hell is happening on the Jeff Speakman website?  Now Billy Lear has posted a strange post along with another one from Wes Idol.  Does anybody know what's going on here?


----------



## Guiseppe Betri (Jun 21, 2003)

Yeah, Dun I'm little confused myself.  I went to take a look at the message board and its just ridiculous.  Clyde whats the deal, where have you made all these enemies?  It seems as if Wes and Billy aren't well liked either.  On another note-Clyde in your picture next to your posts on this site, do you have your hair pulled to one side?  Just curious, my sister does that all the time. 

GB


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jun 21, 2003)

Speakman's site seem to be there more fro selling products and getting a cut of the revenue than for anything else.  imo

Nasty the way you all treat each other on some of these sites.

to say some of these posts seem strange to someone who is not involved anymore with kenpo is not even close to the correct phraseing.  cant the webmaster of the site tell if the poster is who he says he is.


----------



## Guiseppe Betri (Jun 21, 2003)

I don't know if the webmaster has the capabilities, but you're right shadowchaser, whoever is posting those comments is sick.  It really is getting out of line.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jun 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *So keep practicing *



I'm always practicing!!!!!!


----------



## RCastillo (Jun 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *I'm always practicing!!!!!! *



Uh.......you said you were gonna go bike riding.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jun 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Uh.......you said you were gonna go bike riding.  *



Yep, I did. Took the kids out for a 6 mile ride. Then I went myself for 3 short hard 1 mile rides. Each of the mile rides were under 3min 40 sec. After the kids go to bed shortly I'll be doing some forms and sets.


----------



## RCastillo (Jun 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Yep, I did. Took the kids out for a 6 mile ride. Then I went myself for 3 short hard 1 mile rides. Each of the mile rides were under 3min 40 sec. After the kids go to bed shortly I'll be doing some forms and sets. *



Relax, the Olympics is still a ways off yet!


----------



## Seig (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Relax, the Olympics is still a ways off yet! *


He's just training for September.


----------



## RCastillo (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *He's just training for September. *



Why? Who's coming ? 

Cause the way Lennox Lewis foughtlast nite, Jason could blast him. What a disgrace, and I can't believe the self denial that man has.:soapbox:


----------



## rmcrobertson (Jun 22, 2003)

I just looked at the Speakman website, and its message board, and I can't imagine why anybody would think that was really Wes Idol and Billy Lear...it simply isn't the way they write, and it simply isn't their approach to things either...

I guess that's the flip side of my strong feeling that we should do away with these silly and pretentious aliases...you can't necessarily know that somebody's real name is their real name...

I think Clyde's likely to be right...just more Mud Hut guys...and by the way, I was kinda proud to get badmouthed a little on the Hut a couple times...it's an honor to be disliked and attacked by foul-mouthed idiots...

Other than that, I think I'll shut up at this point.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Relax, the Olympics is still a ways off yet! *



Another 10mi. today. Later today I feel like doing self-defense techniques.:asian:


----------



## Wes Idol (Jun 22, 2003)

There are some very obsessed and misguided individuals who have now taken to posting, and then signing my name...as well as Billy Lear's.  Unfortunate that these folks would take to such activities.

Clyde is an old friend and training partner of mine.  How he describes me is on the money....because he knows me...unlike these dishonest others.

Respectfully, 

WI, HI
UKS

p.s. Robert...activities of late might describe part of the price of free-access-internet?  Anyway, hope you are well.


----------



## RCastillo (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Another 10mi. today. Later today I feel like doing self-defense techniques.:asian: *



I'm doing ITF forms right now. I challenge you!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *I'm doing ITF forms right now. I challenge you!  *



No! Remember I only had up through Po-Eun and partial of Ge-Baek. I went through all yellow and orange requirements so far.


----------



## RCastillo (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *No! Remember I only had up through Po-Eun and partial of Ge-Baek. I went through all yellow and orange requirements so far. *



No problem, I'll spot you a couple of patterns!


----------



## TIGER DRAGON FIGHT (Jun 28, 2004)

put this up on page one for those looking for his website


----------

